# Indestructible Ball and Tooth Wear



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone have an indescribable ball, the hard plastic kind, and have tooth issues? I’ve been meeting my dog play with one, he loves it. But, I’m convinced this is the cause of very severe wear on his teeth.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wow! How old is this dog?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

He will be 8 in February


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I give my guys the big red jolly ball. It’s not hard plastic. I don’t give any hard balls for that reason. I would take it away


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Definitely, I’ve taken it away. He liked the Jolly Ball too. 

I’m wondering if anyone has had the same issue with a hard ball like this. I would like to ask some questions of anyone who has.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My dog's teeth are worn, he's turning 6 in February. I blame it on the (low abrasive) Kong Air Dog Squeakair balls he played with for years. We now play with the Kong Flyer frisbee (black rubber), the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff Squeak ball, and the Chuckit Breathe right fetch ball. The Chuckit isn't for chewers, but Nitro likes carrying stuff on our walk and as he can breathe through this one, we get better mileage.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max loves the big soft jolly ball it looked like it had tiny deep holes all over it I thought that the ball was good for his teeth because it was soft. It was abrasive for his teeth because of constant use: Max has high ball drive so balls can be over done here. He puts his all into the ball and also his teeth. His teeth took a hit and have wearing. Now I only give soft balls that can easily flex and they are put away and he has limited time with them daily. Same with Karat when we first got him we thought they filed his teeth down lol. Now I know that he wore them down. So yeah definitely no hard plastic balls.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva hasn't ever had a hard ball but has significant tooth wear. She is 6.5 now but we noticed the tooth wear when she was far to young to have such damage. She loved tennis balls and we used the Kong ones because they were supposed to be safe for teeth. Not so much. We've only use Chuck-It rubber balls, Starmark DuraFoam Disc frisbees and semi deflated volley balls since we noticed the tooth wear. 
I think some of it is genetic, too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I stopped giving my one jolly balls because I was sure it was what was destroying her teeth. The wear basically stopped at that time so I think I was right.

My boys teeth are starting to wear. He will chew on a chuckit ball for hours if you let him. 

I don't know what the answer is....most smooth or soft rubber balls that seem non abrasive dont come in sizes big enough for my horse...


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Soft balls are just as bad or worse!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it stands to reason that when two surfaces rub together and one is "indestructable" then something has to give.

My favorite toys are from Ruffwear








Huckama™ Rubber Dog Throw Toy | Ruffwear


The Huckama moves like a critter and is fun to chase. This durable, interactive toy keeps dogs engaged with its erratic bounce and roll. The hollow design accepts food for treat rewards and whistles when hurled through the air. Made from natural latex rubber, a renewable resource. Our toys are...




ruffwear.com


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I've stopped purchasing Kong Wubbas, I think they also contributed to my dog's tooth wear.


----------



## Parkers (Jan 15, 2011)

jjk454ss said:


> Definitely, I’ve taken it away. He liked the Jolly Ball too.
> 
> I’m wondering if anyone has had the same issue with a hard ball like this. I would like to ask some questions of anyone who has.


Yep. GSD who LOVED balls, including hard plastic. Very similar tooth wear. If I had known I would have taken the ball away.


----------

